# Butts



## DATsBBQ (Nov 17, 2006)

Have a closing in Boulder today and not wanting to have to run to Longmont to pick up a butt for a cook this weekend I called Herb's Meats in Boulder to get a price.

*$5.99/lb *!  I asked if he was sure and said "Yes sir, they're $5.99/lb".

Guess I'll be going to Longmont as the butcher there sells them for $1.59/lb.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 17, 2006)

Pick up a few while your there and throw them in the freezer! Wow $6 per pound :!:


----------



## wittdog (Nov 17, 2006)

WoW.....things sure are expensive in CO.......$6.00 a lb for a Butt...sounds like a punch line to an ex wife joke....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 17, 2006)

OH MY GAWD ITS HAPPENING!

People like us take cheap meats and turn em into culinary
wonders, everyone starts doing it, and next thing you know,
the price triples.


SHUT THIS BOARD DOWN NOW!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 17, 2006)

I should mention that Herb's carries alot of organic meats and is kind of yuppy in nature, but at that price point it approaches insanity.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 17, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> I should mention that Herb's carries alot of organic meats and is kind of yuppy in nature, but at that price point it approaches insanity.


Oh.. So it's like "Shaw's"


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 17, 2006)

They have to price it that high cause all the hippies there in boulder are too busy tryin to love the pig instead of eat it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> I should mention that Herb's carries alot of organic meats and is kind of yuppy in nature, but at that price point it approaches insanity.



I've eaten organic meats and vegetables a couple of times.  Wow, what a waste of money!  For $5.99lb those butts outta be cooked and vacuumed sealed and ready to eat!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 17, 2006)

For that price you think they'd cook   'em


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 17, 2006)

Boulder is 12 miles away. Boulder is 10 miles away from Longmont. Lontmont is 16 miles from the house. I drove past a few rental properties I manage, so the trip was a write off (except for the 2 blocks I had to deviate to get to the butcher incase the IRS is watching, never know these days.  :roll: 

Got a nice 11 1/2 butt for $18 and change.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 17, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> For that price you think they'd cook   'em



That's what Larry said! Look up :roll:


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 18, 2006)

Should see em taking a big dip in price as Christimas draws nigh. That be in areas with a high percentage of hispanics who do ritual tamale making at that time of year. Albertsons was running them for .99 the other day..but it was a mix up on the pricing schemes.  They meant they was trying to sell fresh picnics for .99 so the sale only lasted one day till the dumb butcher figgered it out and the butts went back to 1.59 or whutever. Course .99 picnics aint nothing to sneeze at neither.  My crew highly prefers em to butts when cooked on the pit.  

bigwheel


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 18, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> They have to price it that high cause all the hippies there in boulder are too busy tryin to love the pig instead of eat it.


No, it's because they only sell butts from free-range pigs, that voluntarily donated the meat.    

The profits go to pay for all those artificial limbs.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 18, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [smilie=a_doh.gif] 
 [smilie=a_hrm.gif]  He said vacuumed sealed


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 18, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your a confused little man!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your a confused little man! [/quote:33z3jwnu]
That's what Bruce keeps telling me   :?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 19, 2006)

lol


----------



## JWJR40 (Nov 19, 2006)

I was at Giant tonight and they had bone in butts for $.99/lb


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 21, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Have a closing in Boulder today and not wanting to have to run to Longmont to pick up a butt for a cook this weekend I called Herb's Meats in Boulder to get a price.
> 
> *$5.99/lb *!  I asked if he was sure and said "Yes sir, they're $5.99/lb".
> 
> Guess I'll be going to Longmont as the butcher there sells them for $1.59/lb.




Got em near me for  .99 cents a pound at Reids and if they have em at our Bilo , Niki got the 2 butt pack that weighed 22 lbs together for 17.00 plus tax of course thats using the bonus card they have.


----------

